# idry waterproof iphone case



## bonetti30 (May 20, 2012)

hi all, i have any of you have got this case or a case like this? and does it let you still use the touch screen without getting it out of the case?
http://www.oo.com.au/iDry-Waterproof-iP ... P40077.cfm


----------



## kevinnugent (Aug 14, 2012)

Says you have full functionality out of the water, so I'd say yes. Looks cheap for what it does. You can get a floaty lanyard too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

Use the search for idry case I remember a thread about them earlier this year


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

I have one works well but a bit bulky. 
Can't use flash on your camera because of the glare backlash from the case but good pics in good light.
Silicon front is functional but not that clear.
Keep in mind you can't turn the phone off or control the volume from in the case.
As the iPhone is fully voice control functional, I use a cheap Bluetooth earpiece when on the water.


----------



## jaytee102 (Apr 12, 2012)

I find that its very hard to use because its hard to slide your finder along the silicon screen.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I use one. The touchscreen works well enough to text but is a bit fiddlier. I set my phone to one minute autolock to get around not having access to the top button.


----------



## nog (Jul 17, 2012)

Lifeproof is really good, the only downside is not option to connect a lanyard.


----------



## bonetti30 (May 20, 2012)

that lifeproof cover looks really good but just a bt out of my budget 
im thinking i might just get this because cheap and it comes with a lanyard!
http://www.over-board.com.au/waterproof ... black.html


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

I have been using one of these since the thread was on AKFF some time ago. Works well.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

bonetti30 said:


> that lifeproof cover looks really good but just a bt out of my budget
> im thinking i might just get this because cheap and it comes with a lanyard!
> http://www.over-board.com.au/waterproof ... black.html


If you look around you can get a Lifeproof case for around $30. Mine just arrived today for $34 free shipping and this is the Gen2 which has the better screen protection.

I did have one of the iDry cases and that was good until my daughter put a hole in the silicon screen cover. They are a bit hard to use with dry fingers but if you wet your finger it works no worries.


----------



## bonetti30 (May 20, 2012)

i was looking around and just ended up getting this for a cheap price! $20
looked at some other's but just liked the look,and besides it matches the yak!
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/6M-Waterproo ... 33684b1ecf


----------

